# Financial Means for non EU spouse married to Swiss National



## MKG (Dec 9, 2015)

We are going to apply for a spousal visa. I am a Non EU national and he is Swiss. 

Does anyone know what amount is needed to show financial means?
Does it matter if he is on a short term contract, or should we wait until he has a permanent job (in Switzerland).

Thank you


----------

